# Wheel & Tire question from a newbie



## dlight (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm new to this forum (and hobby) so please forgive if this has been asked to death. I've got a 72 Lemans Sport droptop and I'm about half way thru a complete frame-off. Motor is done (450hp 400CID); just finishing frame and suspension. Next winter will be body, interior and top. I don't know much about sizing wheels and tires; I'd like to use 15" Rallyes (8's on the back and 7's on the front) What's the widest tire I can use without body rub? Plan to do hiway touring; no strip stuff. Suspension is pretty much stock so ride height shouldn't change. Any help or hints would be appreciated.


----------

